# first time hitchhiking by myself and with my dog turned out pretty decent.



## megan (Sep 22, 2012)

after walking on the highway for 3 hours having only 2 hours of sleep the night before and getting blisters all over my feet to the point that it hurts to walk, and being out in the cold at the gas station all night, and trying to sleep in the piss pouring rain …it feels good to be home. food, shower, and then i might just pass out all day. this morning was fucking hell i woke up at around 7:30, i took a quick shower, and tried to find the bridge i had to walk across. i had little to no sleep because my friend wouldnt shut the fuck up all night. he came back high on k, and drunk. he lost his cellphone and kept asking me if i had seen it. he kept trying to fuck me. i got really pissed, and lost it. pretty much told him to fuck off. at first when we he first walked in he was with another guy who gave me a beer. so i chugged the beer and was going to try and fall back asleep but then some other guy came over and everyone was speaking in french, and kept bugging me to put music on. after they left like i said he just kept trying to fuck me, i didnt even want to cuddle, i just wanted to go to sleep. he kept walking around really loudly, still looking for his fucking cellphone. he kept calling my dog over to his bed when she was already laying down beside me. i just pretended i was asleep but he was STILL talking. and then he put on some really lame annoying music. i eventually passed out after he did.





i got a little lost when i was trying to find the bridge. so i had to backtrack. going over the bridge with my dog was a pain in the ass. because a) i hate bridges and hate being that high … i get terrible aixenty… so i just chainsmoked the whole walk. and b) it was mostly bikers so i constantly had to move out of the way. i sat down and had a beer and a smoke. my bag was really heavy and i needed a break on my back. i was trying to figure out how to get to the metro station because apperantly it was quite the walk to highway 20. so i asked a construction worker and he told me there is probably a bus that goes there. but i have my dog. i had no water so i decided to go anyways. i go to the metro station and theres atleast 10 metro cops. so if i decided i didnt want to leave i would have to walk back over the bridge. they had cameras and everything. theres apperantly no bus (like i would have been able to get on the bus anyways with a pitbull and a dollar to my name ) so i walked back up the bridge. and walked down the highway. i tried hitchhiking for a bit close to the bridge, but everyone looked at me like i was a fucking alien or something. so i started walking further down to the point it fucking hurt to walk. i was basically limping down the highway. within 5 seconds of pulling out my sign a fucking cop pulls up.





i pretty much did the ” WHY ME ” face . hand gestures and all. (hands thrown up in the air and everything) the cop asked me how i was in french. my first thought was “great hes going to be a huge douche bag the moment he figures out im english and not from quebec” he told me i wasnt supposed to be hitchhiking, and i acted dumb and played the ” i just wanna go home and see my family” card. so i didnt end up getting a ticket. infact he drove me further down the highway, to a tim hortons. and said i could hitchhike by the intersection. i got a coffee, and a free muffin, had a ciggarette, and walked to the intersection. I was there for not even 6 minutes and a trucker pulled to the side. he drove me further down at a truck stop if i can remember correctly (sorry lack of sleep) i got picked up by another tucker in once again minutes. he was a cool guy. i found it amusing he had a bunch of airfreshners with naked girls on them, and a picture of jesus haha. he cranked acdc, and we chainsmoked. he drove me all the way to the border of quebec and new brunswick.





it was really cold when i got out of the truck. i was sitting there for maybe 20 minutes at the most. and a guy came up to and introduced himself. he said he was driving to nova scotia, and he could drive me . he was such a sweetheart. my dog sat up front with me. there was no music on the entire 4 hour drive and it wasnt even awkard. i told him about my travels, train hopping across canada, ranted about my life a bit, and views on the world. we talked about how fucked up society is, and how the world is going to shit, how everything is about profit, how power straved cops are now a days. we talked about how we both wanted to live off land. we talked about the books we like, and our favourite movies. he was so easy to talk to. im glad i added him on facebook before he dropped me off. hes not physically attractive, but when he told me his stories, and his views… he got instantly sexy. he dropped me off right at my moms place. but the door was locked. i slept on the porch with my dog, and it started piss pouring rain. there was no spot to get dry, i didnt even bother falling asleep because between my dog growling at everything, and the raindrops on my forehead … sleep was not an opition. my mom eventually opened the back door, met my dog for the first time, hugged me and told me ” you need to take a shower” haha. hopefully i wont have too much of a miserable time here , i think i might go to halifax after moncton. anyone is welcomed to join, as long as your not a complete turdbag


----------



## ByronMc (Sep 22, 2012)

Cool trip ! Do you ever come down to the lower 48 ?


----------



## Bl3wbyyou (Sep 22, 2012)

Lol that was a good run.Been there done that many times myself.I had blisters so bad at one point i had to take 4 days off of traveling just to let me feet heal up.

Yeah i have a high pain tolerance ;D lol.

But yeah keep at it and dammit reduce some of that weight you are carrying around.I try and keep my crap under 40lbs if possible.


----------



## Earth (Sep 22, 2012)

Everything changes once a dog or any kind of animal enters the picture.
The impression I got was you were blaming your dog for problems which were a direct result of your own doing.
Dogs / other animals always come first.
Never forget that...
Their life is completely based on what the owner does for them.
Great read otherwise, could visualize everything being mentioned as if I was there with you.
Hug your dog, life is short.....


----------



## shiftingGEARS (Sep 22, 2012)

Oh how I hate those stares of disbelief, like they just saw the boogie man with a pack on, sometimes the fantasy of sticking extended thumb in prying eyes will get you another mile down the road with a chuckle or with a jaded heart on all humanity.


----------



## ByronMc (Sep 22, 2012)

I didn't see the blaming the dog, saw doing what had to be done ! Tough, but she got home !!!!


----------

